# An open discussion for DSLR choice



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

My 63 yo (335CiC drivin, might I add) mother has had it. She is very fond of my photographs and is ready to get back into the SLR game. Of course, she's not headed back to celluloid, so digital it is.

It may or may not be known that I have a Nikon. What the readers here may not realize is that I don't have a preference between Nikon, Canon, or other manufacturers that sound like feminine products. :rofl: After all, how *could* I truly recommend one thing over those which I have never used? I realize that she could use her old lenses to save money, but she's unsure what brand they are and doesn't want to be limited in the choice. So let's get to the special considerations that will allow your input some value over my very singular experience with Nikon:
She has Parkinson's. Not bad (yet) but she will get worse
She doesn't need the weight of a huge camera and lens
She wants *better* pics, not professional quality
She'd like a good range and light weight lens selection (a challenge, yes)
Value is not at the top of her list
She'd benefit from a large screen and as few buttons as possible
She'll likely only use a few preset program modes rather than manual settings
The controls should be easy to use for the mobility limitations of her hands
I think she'd be best suited with a unit that has a large screen, a bunch of easy to use presets, and yet the fastest combination of camera and light weight lens to offset her medical condition.

I can rattle off three or four Nikons that would suit her well, but they may not offer the best solution for her. She and I would appreciate those of you with other DSLR experience chiming in with your thoughts.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

have you considered the pentax dslr? i hear it was selected 'camera of the year' by pop magazine, or something like that.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> She has Parkinson's. Not bad (yet) but she will get worse


Image Stabilization or similar technology :dunno:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> Image Stabilization or similar technology :dunno:


the pentax has it built right into the camera body. my lowly/crappy d40 requires me to get lenses that have af-s (nikon's version of image stabilisation) built into the lens.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> My 63 yo (335CiC drivin, might I add) mother has had it. She is very fond of my photographs and is ready to get back into the SLR game. Of course, she's not headed back to celluloid, so digital it is. .
> 
> I can rattle off three or four Nikons that would suit her well, but they may not offer the best solution for her. She and I would appreciate those of you with other DSLR experience chiming in with your thoughts.


Consumer Reports just did an excellent round-up up digital cameras using differing criteria, one was weight. Needless to say, I'd stay away from SLR's for her needs.

Hope your mom does ok with the Parkinsons, if she has late onset, she'll be better off than if she'd had it her whole life.

Ed


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> the pentax has it built right into the camera body. my lowly/crappy d40 requires me to get lenses that have af-s (nikon's version of image stabilisation) built into the lens.


:tsk:

Dude, you need to read more and post less.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff said:


> :tsk:
> 
> Dude, you need to read more and post less.


how so?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> how so?


Start by reading this: http://www.bythom.com/lensacronyms.htm - the how so will become quite obvious.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Cliff said:


> :tsk:
> 
> Dude, you need to read more and post less.


Why the rudeness? :tsk:

Just clear it up, then.

Ed


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

He mentions that his poor mother has Parkinsons. That implies that she may have a shaky hand. I inferred that some sort of image stabilization would be recommended. In order to get that with a low-end Nikon DSLR like mine (D40 or D40x), one needs to be aware that one will have to buy AF-S lenses (and VR as well with the longer telephotos), otherwise one will have to manually focus, which is probably something his mother doesn't want to mess with.

I've read most of Hogan's and Rockwell's literature before making my D40 buy decision last month. This is my first DSLR, and I long resisted the buy, as I thought I could get by with a decent ultra-zoom (Canon S3, Panny FZ18, etc.).


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Good luck Jae.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

goodkarma said:


> He mentions that his poor mother has Parkinsons. That implies that she may have a shaky hand. I inferred that some sort of image stabilization would be recommended. In order to get that with a low-end Nikon DSLR like mine (D40 or D40x), one needs to be aware that one will have to buy AF-S lenses (and VR as well with the longer telephotos), otherwise one will have to manually focus, which is probably something his mother doesn't want to mess with.


What Cliff is trying to tell you(without actually telling you), is that ALL Nikon and Canon bodies require VR or IS lenses to get image stabilization. Even the $5000 Pro bodies don't have built in VR or IS.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> What Cliff is trying to tell you(without actually telling you), is that ALL Nikon and Canon bodies require VR or IS lenses to get image stabilization. Even the $5000 Pro bodies don't have built in VR or IS.


No, that wasn't really what I was trying to tell Harrison. I just figured he ought to be able to distinguish AF-S from VR before doling out advice on camera technology.

But...f it.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Jae,

I think the best option for your mom would ba a "bridge" camera. A bridge camera is inbetween a full blown DSLR and a Point and shoot. A good , actually a GREAT example would be the Canon S lineup. I think the newest version is the Canon 5Sis . They take some great photos and you don't have to deal with lenses, but it has much better optics and processeing than a standard pocket point and shoot. And they have image stabilization.

here is a review of the new 5Sis:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons5is/


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Cliff said:


> No, that wasn't really what I was trying to tell Harrison. I just figured he ought to be able to distinguish AF-S from VR before doling out advice on camera technology.
> 
> But...f it.


iirc, almost all the VR lenses are AF-S, so that isn't a big deal. But yeah, it does seem he might be confused on the terms.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> iirc, almost all the VR lenses are AF-S, so that isn't a big deal. But yeah, it does seem he might be confused on the terms.


None of my AF-S lenses are VR, so the distinction between the two is real, and it's important.

To respond to Jae's question, VR or some form of image stabilization sounds like a brilliant technology for his mom. Unless she's a sports shooter, AF-S should not be a deal breaker.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Cliff said:


> None of my AF-S lenses are VR, so the distinction between the two is real, and it's important.
> 
> To respond to Jae's question, VR or some form of image stabilization sounds like a brilliant technology for his mom. Unless she's a sports shooter, AF-S should not be a deal breaker.


You two are talking in circles, methinks. I agree that she needs VR- or some form of it. The question is- for the amateur- which one compensates the most and therefore would produce the best end result? Nikon's VR? Canon's IS? Pentax's whatever it is?

Keep up the good responses. They're very useful. Thanks so far!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> You two are talking in circles, methinks. I agree that she needs VR- or some form of it. The question is- for the amateur- which one compensates the most and therefore would produce the best end result? Nikon's VR? Canon's IS? Pentax's whatever it is?
> 
> Keep up the good responses. They're very useful. Thanks so far!


walking stick monopod hybrid :eeps:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

HW said:


> walking stick monopod hybrid :eeps:


:rofl: That was just mean. And a lil funny.:angel:


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Popular Photography (aka "pop magazine" ) has a complete analysis on the different stabilization mechanisms and lab eval...

http://www.popphoto.com/cameras/4615/image-stabilization-special-stop-the-shake.html


----------

